# Need imidiate help plowing in Ocean County NJ



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Need someone to start today, imidiate pay, easy lots, will pay $250 an hr.......MUST BRING OWN SNOW!!


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL!!!!!! That's funny.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*LMFAO*


----------

